# Iron magazine bodybuilding community



## Enhancedone (Jul 7, 2019)

I?m a npc competitor and just did a national show in NJ this week. 
Looking to gain a few lbs of muscle on my off season before I compete 
again next year, I?m all about longevity and well being and I?m also a full time nurse. 
Looking for great quality pharma hgh from a reliable source so I can mix with some test and primo 
And hopefully get some 2-3lbs of muscle in the next year. 
Many referrals or feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 7, 2019)

Welcome to IMF.  I would suggest looking into ironlion hgh.  Always on point and very reliable.  Member here, rehh, is their representative.  I'm sure he will be by soon to answer any questions you have.

Glad to have you here.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jul 7, 2019)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Vision (Jul 7, 2019)

First and foremost, welcome to IM.. 
Have fun and make your rounds, check the place out with some of the exciting topics and the our amazing forum sponsors..

Also, be sure to read the forum rules. 

::Forum rules HERE::


----------



## brazey (Jul 7, 2019)

Welcome....


----------



## Arnold (Jul 7, 2019)

Enhancedone said:


> I?m a npc competitor and just did a national show in NJ this week.
> Looking to gain a few lbs of muscle on my off season before I compete
> again next year, I?m all about longevity and well being and I?m also a full time nurse.
> Looking for great quality pharma hgh from a reliable source so I can mix with some test and primo
> ...



Welcome!


----------



## REHH (Jul 7, 2019)

TripleOvertime said:


> Welcome to IMF.  I would suggest looking into ironlion hgh.  Always on point and very reliable.  Member here, rehh, is their representative.  I'm sure he will be by soon to answer any questions you have.
> 
> Glad to have you here.




Thanks bro


----------



## REHH (Jul 7, 2019)

Enhancedone said:


> I?m a npc competitor and just did a national show in NJ this week.
> Looking to gain a few lbs of muscle on my off season before I compete
> again next year, I?m all about longevity and well being and I?m also a full time nurse.
> Looking for great quality pharma hgh from a reliable source so I can mix with some test and primo
> ...



Welcome to the forum


We don't carry pharma hgh but have very good hgh with years of good bloodwork and reviews.

Check our subforum on anabolicsteroidforums.com and you can see more recent reviews and bloodwork.


----------



## Enhancedone (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks bud, I?ll make sure to check you guys out. 




REHH said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> We don't carry pharma hgh but have very good hgh with years of good bloodwork and reviews.
> ...


----------

